# Will It Fly



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry but I had to...


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

I see another Myth Busters on the way.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Is the rotor turning the same direction or the opposite direction of the turntable???

Is the rotor speed the same as the turntable speed???

Gary


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

If the rotors are moving relative to the air they produce lift. Period. If they are moving in normal direction (for upwards lift) relative to the air then if there is enough lift being produced it will fly. If they are moving in the opposite direction then they will press the helicopter down.

So, if the turntable turns in a normal direction (clockwise) then the helicopter will fly if the rotor turns in the same direction (clockwise). If it the turn table turns in the opposite direction (counterclockwise) and the helicopter rotor turns normally in the same direction (counterclockwise) then the helicopter will fly. IF the turntable is turning in a direction that is opposite the rotor then the answer is - it depends. The speed of the turntable compared to the rotor speed is key. If it is a high enough speed then the rotor will not produce enough lift and the helicopter will not fly.

This one was easy!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> If the rotors are moving relative to the air they produce lift. Period. If they are moving in normal direction (for upwards lift) relative to the air then if there is enough lift being produced it will fly. If they are moving in the opposite direction then they will press the helicopter down.
> 
> So, if the turntable turns in a normal direction (clockwise) then the helicopter will fly if the rotor turns in the same direction (clockwise). If it the turn table turns in the opposite direction (counterclockwise) and the helicopter rotor turns normally in the same direction (counterclockwise) then the helicopter will fly. IF the turntable is turning in a direction that is opposite the rotor then the answer is - it depends. The speed of the turntable compared to the rotor speed is key. If it is a high enough speed then the rotor will not produce enough lift and the helicopter will not fly.
> 
> This one was easy!


Now you are starting to sound like me with the conveyor belt and the plane.
















Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I expect we will all see if my answer stands or not. I'm pretty sure someone will have a different take on it.

The real question is: Will it BLEND?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

BigBadBrain said:


> The real question is: Will it BLEND?


Oy! DH can't miss a single episode of Walker Texas Ranger








I just sent him the link...He'll get a good lol out of this one


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As long as the pilot does not get sick from the spinning before liftoff


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Since 78 rpm is the maximum speed at which the turntable can rotate, Id say the answer is, "Not on your life."









Mike

_(I know. I'm showing my age, here!)_


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

This wasn't meant to be a real discussion, but when I ran across this picture and it reminded me of the conveyor belt thread and I about nosed my coffee when I saw it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*what the heck is that thing the heli is sitting on ......*


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

YES


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I would have to say as long as the flux capacitor is fully charged, and turned on, it shouldn't have any problem getting off the ground


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I remember my Grandfather talking about something called a "record player"...what the heck is a record, anyway? I know I ask the bad guys if they have a record, but it doesnt look like that.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, the way I figure it, if the turntable starts turning, that Helo will just fly right off the turntable, and on the the floor...


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!!























It looks like an IKON (sp) turntable, (top speed, _{un-modded}_







is likely 45rpm).
It is used to play records, _(small flat pieces of vinyl with grooves which contain wiggles that when properly touched will produce sound.)_ 
History: _(for you youngsters)_ Records, (LP & 45s) predate CDs and DVDs.









Trivia:

How many groves does the avg. vinyl record have?


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Dreamtimers said:


> ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just one lonnnnnnggggg one. I knew the young 'uns wouldn't know that....


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Man, just last night I was in a used record store owned by 50+ year old hippies. There were LPs and even 45s everywhere. They had a lot of used CDs too (hey, even a hippie needs some $change$ for his/her, uh, lifestyle).

It was kind of cool - the owners were sitting playing guitars to an lp they were playing over the antique stereo system they had. Far out! Right on!

And as I said, the helicopter flying depends. But, if it is just a plastic model then it won't fly far and only if the turntable can do 78 rpm! I doubt 45 is enough to fling it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> Man, just last night I was in a used record store owned by 50+ year old hippies. *There were LPs and even 45s everywhere.* rpm!


*why were there propane tanks and guns laying around ?*


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

It really is a moot point. If it could fly, they couldn't go anywhere, cause the pilots would have barfed all over the inside windscreen and they couldn't see where they were going.


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

Helicopters never really _fly_. They just beat the air into submission...


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I was more concerned with the question of if they rotated in opposite direction at a fast enough speed, could they
save Lois Lane from being crushed in her car.


----------

